# Welcome to COACH! Please read me first for Coach basics and FAQs!



## greenpixie

Welcome to the TPF Coach forum! To make your visit here much more enjoyable, please take the time to read this thread as it contains details about how the Coach forum is set up and great information for those new to Coach.

We also have rules and guidelines for the Purse Forum so please read those right away to ensure that your stay here is trouble-free.

The Purse Forum rules can be found here: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=6&a=8

If you have any questions at any time, please feel free to PM one of the Coach Mods - myself or baglady39.


- *Please do a search before posting!* Many topics such as cleaning/conditioning, durability of leathers, PCE, outlet info, etc. are covered often and throughly. Try more than one combination of words if the first you try does not work, then post if you feel you have not gotten the info you were hoping for. 

Not only does it clutter up the boards to have 100 threads on the same thing, but you will not get much response if a topic has already been covered, as people get tired of answering the same questions over and over. If you want more specifics on a topic that has already been covered, consider posting your question at the end of a thread if there is already one that is highly relevant, rather than starting a new one. 


*Try to keep things in the correct subforum.* General bag discussion, reveals, opinions, etc. all go in the main *Coach* area. Chat about specific styles goes in the *Clubhouse. *Inquiries about stock, outlets, ebay, authentication, JAX availability, "looking for" etc. go in the *Coach* *Shopping* area. Preferred Customer Event and card event info/inquiries all go in the *PCE *area. Remember, pics only, no chat in the *Reference* threads.


Another tip - *please make your post titles descriptive*. It will help a lot of people in searching for the information they need. 

If you have a question about colors available, for example, don't just title your thread "Hamptons" - make it specific: 

"What colors did the Hamptons vintage leather line come in?"

I have noticed a lot of people's titles have been very vague or unclear lately. If you are more specific, it is more likely people will respond to your thread. Also, it will help people find information by searching later on.



Some helpful links are as follows:

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-re...-questions-faq-and-reference-info-158400.html for various FAQs (cleaning, repairs, returns, drilldown, serial numbers, etc.)  also see http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/jax-faqs-130035.html for JAX explanations.

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...oach-read-1st-page-before-posting-889527.html for all authentication questions

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/coach-outlets-all-you-ever-wanted-know-more-587175.html for misc. outlet info.

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/coach-hall-of-shame-post-coach-fakes-here-824098.html is the place to report fakes.

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205.html for help naming/identifying your Coach.



Thanks so much, and happy shopping!


----------



## greenpixie

*There is NO buying/selling/trading or soliciting for such allowed on tPF. If you are found to be doing so, your membership may be revoked.* Additionally, you cannot offer to buy an item for someone else.

Please do a search of completed listings on [URL="http://www.purseblog.com/go-to/eBay.php"]eBay[/URL] to determine how to price your item or your own judgement to determine how much you should pay for a specific item.

If it appears that you may be soliciting for sales, a reminder may be posted on your thread and it may be closed. If you are looking for a bag that is out of production, please know that a reseller or [URL="http://www.purseblog.com/go-to/eBay.php"]eBay[/URL] are pretty much the only sources.


Buying/Selling on tPF 

Public selling/buying/trading is not permitted. Threads of WTS or WTB nature will be locked or deleted.
Soliciting your items for sale via Private Messages is prohibited.
Linking your own auctions is not permitted, in posts, signatures or otherwise. This includes [URL="http://www.purseblog.com/go-to/eBay.php"][URL="http://www.purseblog.com/go-to/eBay.php"]eBay[/URL][/URL], eCrater, iOffer and other auction-type sites.
Selling of personal items is only permitted in the invite-only Marketplaza. Instructions on how to gain access are posted here.
Promoting your business & listings 

Store/business promotions in form of signature or profile links are only permitted for well established members with 500+ posts and 3+ months of membership.
Soliciting via Private Messages or spamming the forums with links to your business is prohibited.
For advertising opportunities, please contact an Administrator.
Breaking any of the above listed forum rules can result in the loss of posting privileges and loss of your Purse Forum account. We also reserve the right to ban any user, at any time, and for any reason. The administrators frequently review forum messages for those that are in violation of PF rules. Any messages found to be in violation will be deleted without warning or explanation. We reserve the right to edit, reprint, distribute, or delete any posting for any reason and without prior notification or explanation to the author.


----------



## greenpixie

Since many people ask and it can seem confusing at first, here is a list of common abbreviations here in the Coach forum:

DD = drilldown, Coach's database of stock photos

JAX = Coach's warehouse in Jacksonville, FL.  Their phone number is the customer service number on the Coach website.  Most bags are shipped from here.

FP = full price, items purchased at a boutique or department store

MFF = made for factory, items that are made and sold exclusively for Coach factory outlets

FOS = Factory Online Sale, the online Coach outlet sales site

PCE = Preferred Customer Event   Coach sends out 25% off coupons to customers for their PCE event a few times a year.  Some say it is based on your purchasing frequency, other times it seems random who is invited.

SA = sales associate

More general forum-wide abbreviations can be found here: http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback...s-directory-2454.html?highlight=abbreviations

Help with posting pictures can be found here: http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html

Happy shopping!


----------

